# Peugeot 106 Rear Lights Water Trouble!



## peterwalker (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi i have a peugeot 106 '96 but the tail lights keep getting full of water

(apologies for incorrect names or references etc, i am no car expert)

the left one keeps getting full of water which is easily drained away when removed, as does the right one ! (all bulbs etc are wet)

But also in the left one there is water trapped inbetween the 2 layers of coloured plastic which does not drain out no matter which way i tilt it or shake it !!

as a result my bulbs seem to die more regularly than should.

Does anybody have any explanations or solutions to this problem !? your help is much appreciated !! thanks alot !


Peter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Trade that turkey in, or junk it! I had a Peugeot 505, and that had to be the worst car I've EVER OWNED! :sayno: The French may have good looking women, but they can't build cars at ALL!.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The 504 I drove back in the late 70's had the most comfortable seats this side of my living room. Mechanics were crap but at least your were comfortable waiting on the tow truck. :laugh: 

As for the lights, I've heard of people drilling small holes in the plastic to allow the water to drain. Check the seals around the lights - the water has to be getting in somewhere. One clue: water always runs down hill. Sounds silly but that makes it easyer to search out the problem. 

The roof drains may be clogged where they empty out the bottom of the car (happened to me - metal shavings in the drain = new interior carpets). Or, they could have routed the roof drains into the seam around the trunk - if that seal is bad or that drain is plugged, it could back up into the light area.


----------



## garethj1uk (Aug 24, 2005)

*strange things*

buy a set of new tale lights from ebay get them cheap sounds like your seals have gone be cheaper in the long run :sayyes:


----------

